# Must read



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

What is your favorite book, books?
What I read is changing as I am, when I was a kid, Harry Potter. When I a teenager Paulo Coelo, Nicholas Evans, Bridget Jones diaries and such. In high school I was in the litterateur program so I have read a lot of classical "must reads". 

At the moment I like drama and autobiographies. Not a fan of sci fi or modern easy read popular books. 

I have read a lot of war/history books but I don't think I want to read such dark, depressive books anymore. (Remarque, Chekhov and such). 

Thank you.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

There's a book thread in The Social Spot!


----------



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

Pamvhv said:


> There's a book thread in The Social Spot!


Thanks, I never go there  I ll check it out


----------

